

Flash 11 released - lambda_cube
http://get.adobe.com/se/flashplayer/

======
lambda_cube
I noticed I got the Swedish URL. I tried to find an international or English
URL, but I couldn't find it, I hope you get English text anyway.

When I just visit that page it suggests that I download version 10.3.183.10,
but if I choose to download for another OS or browser version 11 is available
for Windows, Mac OS X and Linux. 64 bit version for Linux is finally stable.

You can also have a look here: <http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/>
where version 11 is listed as the current version.

Version 11 isn't available from the Adobe Yum repository yet, I will probably
wait for that before I try it.

